# My bank changing its online presence



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2022)

*My local bank made a lot of changes, effective yesterday. Including getting a new bank card, having to change my pin, and changing my account number.  So, I had to resetablish all my credentials on the web page.  They were having a lot of issues with the changeover as customers could not do anything until yesterday.  A lot of sign in issues on web page.   Just got my website account all settled as of about 7PM Eastern US time.  Starting yesterday morning.
Next step...changing my bank info on all websites I pay for things...Amazon, credit card, a couple other sites I have payment info...like Netflix and Hulu.
Also remembered to give new info to my apartment management, as I am on auto pay  WOW*


----------



## Jace (May 10, 2022)

My bank "changed", too..but it seemed to be an o.k. transition.

Good Luck, Marie!


----------



## Jules (May 10, 2022)

Marie, what was their logic for all these changes?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> Marie, what was their logic for all these changes?


Aparently they were combining all of the subsets of the name...Banking, investments etc under one umbrella presence.  There was more to the explanation, but that is what I remember being told


----------



## Colleen (May 11, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *My local bank made a lot of changes, effective yesterday. Including getting a new bank card, having to change my pin, and changing my account number.  So, I had to resetablish all my credentials on the web page.  They were having a lot of issues with the changeover as customers could not do anything until yesterday.  A lot of sign in issues on web page.   Just got my website account all settled as of about 7PM Eastern US time.  Starting yesterday morning.
> Next step...changing my bank info on all websites I pay for things...Amazon, credit card, a couple other sites I have payment info...like Netflix and Hulu.
> Also remembered to give new info to my apartment management, as I am on auto pay  WOW*


Wow...what a pain in the butt! I just did all that when we moved in Feb. from AZ to PA...plus all the utilities, driver's license, car registration...blah, blah, blah. We still have our account open with the bank in AZ because it's taken a couple months to get SS to deposit to the bank in PA.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2022)

Wow! What a pain Marie! It's good you've managed to get a handle on everything that needed to be done.


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2022)

My bank was purchased by a larger bank last year. I was concerned because I had been with my old bank for years. It worked out okay except for a couple of minor glitches. I'm happy with the new bank.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 12, 2022)

Oh yes!  Big changes at the bank might not be all that good.  Maybe it gives employees something to do to justify their salaries?  I'm from the ole school, "If it ain't broken, don't fix it."  Your posting reminds me of Microsoft Windows, Upgrades and change all the time.  It also reminds me of some grocery stores; by the time you figure out where everything is, they go ahead and move things around.  I think there was a movie one day that says it a lot about our society: "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World."


----------

